# Ideas Needed.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I need some ideas on how and where to install a wood burning stove in a 2 story house, but every square foot of first floor has a floor above it. No masonry chimney available. Too expensive to go out the first floor wall and up above the roof line. Considered a wood fired furnace in the basement but same issues there. Outside wood fired boiler? I thought that maybe a pellet stove might be a better option here. Easier to load and vent, but just not the same. 
Am I missing something obvious? Talk to me.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

The second floor is not a problem. You simply have to have the chimney system designed to pass through the second floor joists. Look at this guide.

http://www.northlineexpress.com/wood-stoves/wood-stove-installation.html 

When you position your stove, you can exhaust it with either single-wall or double-wall STOVE pipe till it reaches the ceiling. There you need to install a stove-pipe to chimney-pipe thimble. Once the exhaust passes through the second floor you must continue the extension with triple-wall CHIMNEY pipe. The chimney pipe will then pass through the roof rafters, through the roofing cone, and then extend a few more feet up to clear roof obstructions. The standard rule is the cap of the chimney needs to be two feet higher than whatever the roof height is within 10 horizontal feet of the chimney. Mail ordering the parts will run maybe 800-1000$, DIY.

That is how I installed the chimney's for both my kitchen and heating wood stoves.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

When it comes to wood fired heaters it would be best to talk to your local building inspector and your insurance agent before installing any such equipment.... In New York State it is required that a building permit with plans and on site inspections of all phases of combustion heating equipment installation be done by the local government inspectors... In recent time I upgraded rental property to propane heaters with external combustion/venting... A building permit with on site inspections were conducted by the code compliance officer... All certification of proper installation were required to be forward to the building insurance company... It is possible that an insurance company could void covering any losses caused by an improper installation of any type of house heating equipment or that which were not properly inspected... Be safe and be careful... A building inspector that does this type of work everyday will give you the right information up front on what is a safe installation...
Good Luck
Virgil...


----------



## Robb40 (Oct 3, 2013)

Consider an outdoor forced air wood burning heater. There are a few different manufacturers. They go just outside of the wall of your house, don't require all of the plumbing and are a lot smaller than a boiler. Plus, the chimney stays outside of the house making it less of a fire hazard and the ashes and wood and mess stay outside.


----------

